# How much coconut can my rats eat?



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

I bought a whole coconut for my rats' birthday. I cut it in half and let them taste it and they seem to quite like it. Can I hang half of it up in the cage, or will they eat too much? How much is a safe amount for them? Should I just scrape out the coconut and let them chew on the shell? 
Also, if i hang it up, how long will the raw coconut meat last before going bad? 

Thanks!


----------



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

The shell is fine for them; you can buy half shells online that have been scraped out that are used as dens. They're also great for chewing for their teeth. As for the coconut quantity I'd say give it scraped up as a treat and hang the shell up. Then they get the best of both worlds without getting too much sugar from the coconut milk. I haven't read anything about coconuts themselves but I'd assume they're fine to eat; however if it were bad this would be news to me.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Coconut is very beneficial, but very fatty. I'd quarter the coconut if you can and offer those.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Cut out most of tne flesh and freeze it in chunks as it makes good treats, the rest let him get out himself. It is great for them, but not too much in one sitting. Mine get a few peices regularly, it helps there coats stay nice.


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

thanks everyone!


----------

